# Glastron Boats...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am looking at getting a 1998 Glastron GS 205 SF. It is 20' with a 220 IB Volvo 5.0. It is the fish and ski model. I am about 90% sure I am getting it. I even put my old boat here in the classifieds. I am just wondering if anyone out there has any information at all about this model or Glastron itself. Any information on the Crystal-Pierze Marine store here in Fargo or anywhere else? Just doing the research and looking for other sportmans information.

Thanks,

Rude


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I have a '03 Glastron SX195 with the Volo Penta 5.0 220 and Volvo drive that is used on Superior and the big rivers. You get alot of boat for the money with Glastron, I am pretty sure a '98 is made in MN (EVIL). Does it have the VEC hull? Mine will hit 55 MPH with 4 people on board.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bought a 1999 pro-V lund from them in Spring of 2000. It was a holdover that they had. I obviously bought it from them before they had a Fargo Store. I have been happy with what they have done when I needed anything but since the boat is off warranty I have taken it to Moorhead Marine for any work needed. It is easier to get in there and they seem to do a good job fopr me. Good Luck.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I will accept any more information that is out there about Glastron or C-P-M here in Fargo or anywhere.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry, can't give info on CPM. But, Where ever you shop, ask about carry-overs you can get a great deal if you don't care about gettng the current year. 3 years ago I bought a Sylvan 1850 Eliminator from Link in Ottertail. The boat and 130 OB Evinrude with the trailer was about $6000.00 less than a new one and it was a carryover for 3 years. I would tend to think CPM would be a good place to shop...I believe the guy running the store is from the Link Store in Ottertail and he should know what he's talking about.


----------

